# (Answered) ext4 and possible data loss, cryptsetup

## virtguru

Hi , 

I am really not to sure on this but on one of my workstations I think I have found some data loss . I roll my own kernels from kernel.org on _said_ box it is 2.6.37 . I remember reading this has crept up now again , I have read a few articles but what would be the best possible way to look into this ?  I have an off site backup but it still is not as actual as I would like it to be. Besides a compare (for when I can go pick it up) what would be the best troubleshooting method that any of you know of ? any suggestions greatly appreciated.

#edit

Also I forgot to mention these are encrypted hdd's/ partitions. I now see in emerge that sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.1.3-r3 is there for update and needs now +static-libs ? 

Best regards.Last edited by virtguru on Fri Feb 25, 2011 11:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

Why do you believe you have experienced data loss?  What was the nature of the loss?  Did you lose whole files, pieces of files, filesystem metadata, or some combination of those choices?

----------

## virtguru

Sorry for taking so long to reply . Turns out that the problems were due to a faulty HDD not being able to properly do disk writes. So in turn it appeared to be the ext4 system but was in the end a hardware failure , ext4 was just behaving as designed.

----------

